# FMAT: Controlled Human Aggression for the Martial Artist



## Clark Kent (Nov 12, 2014)

*Controlled Human Aggression for the Martial Artist
By TuhonBill - 11-12-2014 08:35 PM
Originally Posted at: FMATalk*
====================

CONTROLLED HUMAN AGGRESSION FOR THE MARTIAL ARTIST Part One
http://www.pekiti.com/controlled-hum...artist-part-1/

by Tuhon Bill McGrath
Copyright 1999 William R. McGrath

Anthropologists tell us that mankind began its history as hunter-gatherers, then became nomadic shepherds, then farmers and finally city dwellers. Aggression has been necessary for human survival at each step, but often in different ways.There are different types of aggression, each useful in a specific arena. I have titled this article controlled human aggression because I wish to emphasize that word control. Uncontrolled aggression can mean failure in a combat situation. You may think that there are no rules in combat but you are wrong. A soldier controls his aggression while waiting for an enemy to walk into the kill zone of an ambush. Move prematurely and the enemy escapes. Expend all your ammunition on enemy #1 and enemy #2 is free to attack you with impunity. When a martial artist is faced with multiple opponents he must control his aggression and not get so focused on so totally destroying one attacker that other attackers can easily stab him in the back.

When we speak of aggression in humans we often speak of the flight or flight reflex, but is this the whole story? Do the terms flight and fight describe the total range of aggressive behavior in
humans? Let us go deeper. Most animals can be classified as either predators or prey at some point in their lives. Generally it is herbivores and omnivores that are prey to carnivorous predators. Even large herbivores like elephants, rhinos and hippos can fall prey to predators when very young. Smaller predators can also become prey to larger predators (as when a hawk takes a snake) and larger predators can fall prey to smaller predators armed with better weapons (as in the case of a shark attacking a whale). Most animals generally go into one of several defenses when they sense a predator:

"Passive Camouflage", as when an animal disguises itself as not to be noticed.



Read More...


------------------------------------
FMATalk.com Post Bot - FMA Feed


----------

